# Napa Valley....RCI timeshares?



## Linda74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Would appreciate any information on a good timeshare in this area for wine touring!!!!and if no timeshare, maybe a B&B recommendation...


----------



## PClapham (Apr 27, 2010)

Check out the reviews for Riverpointe-we're trying it for the first time next May...

Anita


----------



## eakhat (Apr 27, 2010)

About five years ago we stayed at the Shell Vacations timeshare in Napa.  It was very nice; however, we didn't get it as a timeshare exchange.  We got it through RCI Extra Vacations.  I'd love to get it as an exchange and go back to Napa Valley again.  We had a wonderful time.


----------



## schatterjee (Apr 29, 2010)

Worldmark has Windsor Hills (?) I think that's what it's called in the Napa area.


----------



## Jeff Pierce (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Linda, I worked for RiverPointe in 2002.  Even though the units are manufactured homes I think they're nice.  Especially the grounds and location can't be beat.  The resort manager, James Tennery, keeps the place looking great and still manages there.

A word of caution though: don't accept and efficiency or studio, they are way too small.  The one bedrooms are very nice but really only suited for 2 people.

Also, have the resort hook you up with one of the small bus tours for wine tasting.  They do a great job.  And the Worldmark in Windsor is in the Sonoma wine area, not Napa.  You'll want to see both areas so either one for an exchange is great.  I stayed there a year ago.  Great staff and a well run resort.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 30, 2010)

> Jeff Pierce The Timeshare Expert


 
Quite humble for a newbie


----------



## Jeff Pierce (Apr 30, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Quite humble for a newbie



Who are you calling a newbie?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeff Pierce said:


> Who are you calling a newbie?



its your number of posts that is showing on your info - so I guess you are calling yourself a newbie


----------



## swift (May 1, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> its your number of posts that is showing on your info - so I guess you are calling yourself a newbie



You can't just go by the number of posts. Many TUGers are lurkers. If you look a little higher you will see his membership date : BBS Reg. Date: Jul 14, 05


----------



## chriskre (May 1, 2010)

swift said:


> You can't just go by the number of posts. Many TUGers are lurkers. If you look a little higher you will see his membership date : BBS Reg. Date: Jul 14, 05



Plus he worked at a resort so that should definetely make him NO newbie.


----------



## Jeff Pierce (May 1, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Plus he worked at a resort so that should definetely make him NO newbie.


Thanks to you and Swift for the defense.  The name of my company is The Timeshare Expert, LLC so I'm used to including it in my signature.  I never thought some people might object to it.  I first joined Tug sometime in the 90's.  I think it was pretty new at the time.

I've lived, ate and breathed timeshare for 22 years now and have done more than 50 exchanges in RCI and II.  I wish I had more time to contribute but i will be "lurking".


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 2, 2010)

What a wonderful community of experts here.

I am glad to have that cleared up. Being new myself and probably a Newbie, too, it seemed obvious to me that there would be a question about the expertness. 

I figure you must be a great resource, Jeff, or how else would Chris know that you had worked in the industry. 

elaine


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 2, 2010)

I have been meaning to write a Riverpointe Review. We went April 4. I liked it very much in sunny weather and enjoyed walking the paved path along the river. We had a one bedroom. In rainy weather, (2 days we were there) it is very small to just enjoy hanging out in and it can get really rainy, so when are you going?
Liz


----------



## Rent_Share (May 2, 2010)

> I figure you must be a great resource, Jeff, or how else would Chris know that you had worked in the industry


 

Read his  post




> Hi Linda, I worked for RiverPointe in 2002. Even though the units are manufactured homes I think they're nice. Especially the grounds and location can't be beat. The resort manager, James Tennery, keeps the place looking great and still manages there


 
I still find all self promotion offensive,

Regardless of your registration date, lurking or professional association: Particpate and allow the community to be wowed by your expertice rather than walk in the door shouting "I KNOW IT ALL"

JMHO


----------



## BevL (May 2, 2010)

Yikes!! Quite a brouhaha over a signature line.

Jeff, your assistance re Napa/Sonoma timeshares will be appreciated by most, I'd expect, myself included.  Those who don't, well, I expect you'll get over that and move on - LOL!!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 3, 2010)

swift said:


> You can't just go by the number of posts. Many TUGers are lurkers. If you look a little higher you will see his membership date : BBS Reg. Date: Jul 14, 05



Plus, when the TUG website was updated in '05(?), some of us lost our previous post counts when we re-registered.  So you really can't go by the dates and total # of posts.  (And some people really don't care anyway.)


----------



## Rent_Share (May 3, 2010)

Cannot form an opionon on 4-5 post per year since 2005


----------



## mlester35 (Jun 27, 2010)

*The Meritage Resort and Spa*

We stayed at this resort last year on a package to sit throught the presentation for RCI, my brother and his fiance bought there. The facility is first class very new and very nice. It's in a kind of industrial area, wierd for a resort but you don't see any of it because of the placement of the buildings. They have a cave winery on site with a small vineyard that's a must do if you stay there and the rooms, pool, and grounds are all very well kept.  Only about 15 minutes from winery row, I would stay there again if we go back.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 28, 2010)

Shell's resort is Bella something, I think, at least Bella is in the name. It is not the Riverpointe, two different places.
Liz


----------



## Calady (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, Shell's points resort is Vino Bello.
Calady


----------

